# 1124P inline from DVD?



## PFloyd36069 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello,

I recently purchased the BFD to use as a full range EQ, not just for my sub. Question is, is it okay for the unit to show clipping when not in bypass mode? If I look at the _input_ level, the meters go to just below the yellow on most music. If I run the BFD with filters, it tends to light the clipping LED's a lot. My understanding is, that as long as it doesn't clip on the input level, this is okay. Is this correct? I know this isn't the most desirable way to run this, but I need this for my mains, and I have no pre-amp out besides the sub. Therefore, this is the only way to connect it. Any ideas? I've heard that you guys are the pros. Show me the way...

Thanks,

Slappy


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> If I run the BFD with filters, it tends to light the clipping LED's a lot. My understanding is, that as long as it doesn't clip on the input level, this is okay. Is this correct?


No, clipping is not good. This is the reason you should not use any gain filters - only cut.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, that's a problem with using the BFD between the component and pre-amp - you don't have any control over the input level. You might try switching the level switch on the back to +4, although that does add some noise (may or may not be audible, but it's something to look out for).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## PFloyd36069 (Feb 13, 2009)

> This is the reason you should not use any gain filters - only cut.


So if i was trying to get more midrange i would cut the high's and low's instead of boosting the mid's?



> You might try switching the level switch on the back to +4


Right now i have it set to +4, and it is still clipping.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Right now i have it set to +4, and it is still clipping.


So when you switch to -10 it clips even worse?



> So if i was trying to get more midrange i would cut the high's and low's instead of boosting the mid's?


Correct.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## PFloyd36069 (Feb 13, 2009)

> So when you switch to -10 it clips even worse?


Correct...If i set it to -10 then the clipping LED's are constantly lit.


----------

